# Eight frame bait hive



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Instead of using any type of special bait hives, we're considering setting up a few eight frame medium hives around the county to attract swarms. Our hives have built-in feeders. Does anyone know if there would be a benefit to putting some SW syrup in the bait hives? I know that swarming bees are looking for space and not food, but has anyone put food in the bait hive? Or am I just going to be feeding some ants?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

SteveBee said:


> Or am I just going to be feeding some ants?


Yes. Ants love sugar syrup. And heavy ant depredation discourages baited swarms. I agree that an eight frame box is a good bait hive size. What is a built in feeder?


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

We're using top entrances and solid bottom boards that have been modified to use as feeders like Michael Bush uses. I think it's actually Jay Smith's design. If we use these hives as our bait hives, it is easy to add some syrup at any time. But...if ants are not a problem, do you think syrup would help attact a swarm? We will also be using lemongrass oil and possibly some swarm lure sold by the beekeeping companies. 

We're tripling the size of our apiary and don't want to buy bees.

Here's the link to the design.

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/FeederTop.jpg


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

forget the syrup! too many issues! ants, other insects, mold, fermintation, etc.

Get some lemon grass oil. Do a search on this forum for lemon grass. You see how to use it.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, Old Guy. If you read above, you'll see that we're already planning on using lemongrass oil. We captured some swarms last year using lemon grass, but we were using top bar bait hives.


----------

